# A Nosework thing called ORT



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on passing your ORT. Good work 🙌


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations on your success! I played a nose work game with Elroy today for the very first time! This video wasn't the first try, more like the 10th try, but he gets it every single time! Fun games! Thanks for the tips on how to get started!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats on your accomplishments !


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, everyone!

@94Magna_Tom love the video. Elroy is getting off to a good start.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Violet!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations! You will be hooked on nosework. It's so much fun to compete in a sport that is part of our dogs' job description. NACSW has been operating trials so safely through the pandemic.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I was very impressed how COVID-aware the ORT testing was. NACSW has science-based precautions that must be followed- and they were. Most of the day I was outside (masked) or in my car, the only place we were allowed to remove our masks at this ORT. They actively enforced through gentle reminders to stay 6 feet apart. Of course it is a pre-Covid rule that Dog’s must stay 8 feet apart.

I’m looking forward to many years of Nosework.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!

We haven't done nosework in like, forever.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

They used to have a nose work class where Bobby takes his training classes. I keep waiting for the introductory nosework class but guessing it will be awhile. I think they are short instructors. Congratulations!!!! 😊


----------

